# Welches Netzwerkkabel zum Fernseher?



## MDJ (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi.
Ich habe vor an meinem Fernseher Internet zu nutzen. Also Filme und Serien gucken per Stream (LoveFilm usw).
Anschluss des Modems und der Fernseher befinden sich im selben Raum. Anfangs habe ich das per WLAN gemacht (wird vom Fernseher unterstützt). Aber ab und an hat der TV Probleme mit dem WLAN. Es liegt definitiv am TV, da der TV manchmal kein WLAN findet, aber alle anderen Geräte haben kein Problem mit WLAN. Auch ein Update der Firmware des TV´s hat (noch) nichts bewirkt. Ich denke dennoch, dass es ein Softwareproblem am TV ist.
Da ich aber eh ein Fernsehkabel zum Fernseher legen muss, habe ich mir gedacht, dass ich bei der Gelegenheit auch gleich ein Netzwerkkabel zum TV legen kann, beides zusammen per Kabelkanal. Da der Kabelanschluss in der Wand und das Modem in der selben Ecke sind, bietet es sich an. Und ich habe eine stabile Leitung zum Internet.

Nach Ausmessen benötige ich eine Kabellänge von 15m. Auf was muss ich beim Kabelkauf achten? Es gibt ja die verschiedenen Versionen mit cat-5, cat-6, cat-6a, cat-7.... aber welches benötige ich für die Länge von 15m.
Inzwischen habe ich gesehen, dass Kabel mit cat-7 und einem RJ45-Anschluss eine "Mogelpackung" sind, da die RJ45-Anschlüsse nicht die Leistung der Leitung schaffen. Dennoch denke ich, dass die cat-7 dennoch besser abgeschirmt sind als die cat-6a-Version, welche aber auch schon gut sind und auch etwas dünner.

Kann mir da einer ein Tip und Rat geben? 
Derzeit tendiere ich für das 15m-Kabel zu einem cat-6a.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## dethacc (3. Oktober 2013)

nimm einfach irgendein Günstiges für den TV sollte das reichen 
hab selbst zu meinen tv nur ein 50m Cat5e für ca 20 Euro


----------



## K3n$! (3. Oktober 2013)

Nimm einfach ein Cat5e Kabel. 
Am besten SF/SFTP. > Nomenklatur

Ich würde das hier nehmen:
Goobay CAT5-1500 SFTP Netzwerkkabel geschirmt 15m: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das hat jetzt SF/UTP. Das reicht für deinen Fernseher dicke aus.


----------



## MDJ (3. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar, danke


----------

